
Show HN: I've decided to sell my side-project - instakill
http://www.paweljaniak.co.za/mobile-chat-groups-for-sale/
======
instakill
Hi HN

I decided that I want to hand over the reins of my project as I'm no longer
actively contributing to it and I think that someone would easily be able to
pick this up and grow/monetize it.

I've never raise funds so I've never created a pitch deck, never mind a sales
pitch deck. Feedback around the messaging and content here would be
appreciated. Nitpicks about the styling of this page not so much.

I know that companies are bought not sold, but this isn't a company. It's a
self-standing project. Any advice on where I can find interested parties
outside of marketplaces like Flippa would be hugely welcomed.

Of course if you're interested or know someone that might be, my email address
is in my bio.

